# Daughtry...



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

Shot Daughtry at Universal Studios on Saturday. I almost didn't. Apparently, the Universal publicist didn't want the band to bring in a photographer. So, the Tour Manager came up with the brilliant idea to tell her that I was there to shoot passport photos. That's a first for me. He later spoke to her and got me cleared to shoot.

Anyway, it was a great show, and a lot of fun to shoot. The band, which includes an old friend of mine from New York on keyboard, Elvio Fernandes, was ridiculously good.

I had access for the entire show, which is unusual enough, but pretty unheard of for a first-time shoot of a band:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice set Steve. Hard for me to pick a favorite in this group, I like them all.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2014)

Very Nice set.:thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks!

I think my favorite of the night is the first one...


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2014)

Colour me jealous, seriously.


----------



## lambertpix (Feb 10, 2014)

Outstanding set.  I love the variety of shots -- great storytelling.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 10, 2014)

Great set!


----------



## sashbar (Feb 10, 2014)

No 1 is great


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, all.

Probably the biggest challenge of all was the height of the stage. It was six feet if it was an inch, so avoiding the "up the nose" shots was difficult...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2014)

If you get a full-face shot, with the head size juuuuuuuust right, you could make an awesome passport photo! LOVE THAT excuse--passport photos...OMG, that is rich!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 10, 2014)

You rock dude.


----------



## Aakajx (Feb 10, 2014)

I love the fiirst picture


----------



## BillM (Feb 10, 2014)

Great set, #6 would be my pick of the litter :thumbup:


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

Derrel said:


> If you get a full-face shot, with the head size juuuuuuuust right, you could make an awesome passport photo! LOVE THAT excuse--passport photos...OMG, that is rich!



I know, it took me a minute to stop laughing. 

I'm glad the Universal publicist didn't ask me about it: "Uh huh, yep... I'm here to do the passport photos. Yeah, no... I really _do _need two camera bodies and three different lenses"...


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

BillM said:


> Great set, #6 would be my pick of the litter :thumbup:



Thanks! 

#6 is another one of my favorites...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 10, 2014)

Great series of images Steve.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nicely done Steve!


----------



## kathyt (Feb 10, 2014)

Amazing set Steve! #1, 2 and 6 are really incredible.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 10, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## annamaria (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice set I like them all I have some faves too


----------



## Tiller (Feb 10, 2014)

A great set!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 10, 2014)

How cool!

Nice set!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, really nice set.  I had the pleasure of seeing Los Lonely Boys at the Coach House in San Juan Capistrano Friday.  Freaking amazing.  Wondering if you ever got there when you were in San Diego?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh wait.  You must have a really nice camera.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 10, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I agree, really nice set.  I had the pleasure of seeing Los Lonely Boys at the Coach House in San Juan Capistrano Friday.  Freaking amazing.  Wondering if you ever got there when you were in San Diego?



Yeah, not an easy place to shoot, though, because of the way the tables are set up. I've shot Marc Seal there a couple times (local SoCal guitar slinger) and Atlanta Rhythm Section. There was one other band I shot there, too, but for the life of me I can't remember the name of them; some local group, I think...


----------



## fokker (Feb 11, 2014)

Great photos man. Photo #2, the shadow from the mic on his mouth makes him look like he has a giant duckface. I cannot unsee it.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 11, 2014)

fokker said:


> Great photos man. Photo #2, the shadow from the mic on his mouth makes him look like he has a giant duckface. I cannot unsee it.



Oh... you want _duckface?_?


----------



## TJNY (Feb 11, 2014)

Great job!  Now what do you do with them?  Sell them?  Just curious.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 11, 2014)

TJNY said:


> Great job!  Now what do you do with them?  Sell them?  Just curious.



Thanks!

I was shooting for the band, so these will go to them and they'll do whatever they want to do with them. 

I'll use one or two on my website, but I won't sell them on my own...


----------



## TJNY (Feb 11, 2014)

Sounds good.  I hope you were compensated appropriately.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 11, 2014)

Great set!


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 11, 2014)

TJNY said:


> Sounds good.  I hope you were compensated appropriately.



No complaints!


----------



## lizheaemma (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the last one.


----------

